# My Droid 3 to a new Droid 3???



## mikel61101 (Aug 26, 2011)

So my rooted Droid 3 and I decided to go swimming against our will yesterday evening in the lake... I had everything backed up as far as I know with Titanium Basic. The phone will sit in Rice till my replacement gets here to hopefully turn back on but is there anyway to save it in a fashion to boot onto my replacement so I allready have all my stuff including the root??? Thanks JJ


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

The best you've got to hope for is that your app data is backed up on a real removable SD card. Which you can put in your new phone after you root it again. I might try the card in another device before putting it in a brand new phone. If your old phone works and your app data is on the internal card, try to mount it with your computer and copy the data to your new phone that way.


----------



## mikel61101 (Aug 26, 2011)

thats kinda what i was thinkin... I think i'll give it another day in the rice and while waiting check the mem card in the laptop and see if the files are there... thanks 88


----------

